# Best way to get the logs out useing an ATV



## Slackerjpt (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi everyone, I was wondering if anyone could share their ideas or proven ways of getting the logs out of the woods with the least amount of damage, and dirt on the log. Currently I am just useing a strap and towing the logs out. It works as my ATV can pull anything, but then it's dirty as hell, and there's a path cut into the ground that could hold water. So, any ideas?


----------



## Somesawguy (Sep 22, 2011)

It seems you will need a log arch.


----------



## MNGuns (Sep 22, 2011)

There are some log arches that will lift the from end of the log and minimze the impact you have on the ground. To me they seem a bit cumbersome to move through the woods. Another option is to get a nice choke cable from Bailey's ($25), and wait for the ground to freeze so as to keep from disturbing the soil.


----------



## Philbert (Sep 22, 2011)

*Buy one of Nuzzy's Custom Log Arches*

See his recent posts:

http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/148577.htm

Philbert


----------



## freemind (Sep 22, 2011)

If the ground disturbance is what really bothers you, have you considered a drag for your ATV? You could use the drag over the log trail when you are done.

In order to avoid dirty logs, you need to get them off the ground. Using an atv, you can use a log arc, or load them on a trailer.


----------



## rmount (Sep 22, 2011)

Definitely need a log arch. Some models lift the leading end and drag the tail, others elevate the whole log ( up to 20 foot).


----------



## kugss (Sep 22, 2011)

Fill me in on why.


----------



## doobie57z (Sep 22, 2011)

skid coneNovaJack


----------



## vinced (Sep 22, 2011)

Log arch is what I use behind my atv.View attachment 200224


----------



## dingeryote (Sep 22, 2011)

Two options.

Arch or trailer.

Trailers get the bucked up rounds out clean, but you'll work harder.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## indiansprings (Sep 23, 2011)

Personally I would go with a trailer, that way it be a multi-task investment. A trailer comes in handy for a variety of uses, whereas a log arch is very limited in performing any other task. Just buck your logs up and load the rounds on the trailer and pull them out.
Buy a big enough trailer to do the job, it could double as a trailer to load your 4-wheeler on to tow behind the truck.


----------



## cre73 (Sep 23, 2011)

I built a small trailer last year just for this purpose. I made it exactly the same width as my four wheeler so I could manuvear it through the timber. I carry my saws in a saw box on the back rack. Works out perfect for me Trailer holds about 12 decent size rounds.


----------



## cedarman (Sep 23, 2011)

I made a choke chain for my atv. wrap the chain around the log and pull the log out of the woods onto the logging road. buck it up and throw it in the back of the truck.


----------



## fields_mj (Sep 23, 2011)

I would agree with what others have posted. Either a log arch or a trailer. I went the route of the trailer, but since they logged over 1100 large mature trees from the woods that I cut in last winter, I haven't had a need to get down into to the ravines with my ATV to try the trailer out. Words of caution on the trailer. Be aware of how much you have on it, and how easy it is to tip over because it can take the ATV and you with it when it goes. 

The reason that I chose a trailer instead of building a log arch was A - Cost, and B - Usefullness. I bought the trailer used and made a few mods to it. I have about $150 wrapped up in it. It just is big enough to haul my ATV on, which makes it very functional for me as I hate running the ATV up a set of ramps into the bed of my '93 F250. Get a little snow or even some rain and the ATV doesn't always like to stay on the ramps.  On the down side, it has a 4' wide deck, and the 14" wheels stick out another 8 or 9" on each side, so its a lot wider than my ATV. It only has a 1K axle (or at least that's all I'll put on it) so it's limited to how much it can acutally haul by the axle, not the deck. Also, it's easy to run the wheels into stuff when I'm pulling it through the woods trying to go around trees. At that point it becomes a real pain to get everything straightened back out and moving again. What ever tree I hit is now stuck between the ATV and the trailer with little or no room left for me to turn and get things clear. All in all the trailer works well so long as there's adequate room to get it in and out, and so long as the terrain isn't super rough or too much of an incline. You can also go with one of the smaller trailers made to pull behind a lawn tractor, but you're going to need to take a lot of trips to fill up a truck bed with one of those. 

I really wanted a log arch, and still do, but looking at them I can tell that I'm goign to have over $200 in one plus a lot of time. I'd LOVE to build one just for fun, but I just don't have the time, and don't have $200 to put into materials for somethign that's only able to be used for cutting firewood. If I were cutting on my own land, then I would certainly build one and just haul the logs up to the barn lot for storage until I was ready to cut them. 

I also looked into the log cones/sleds, and those looked like they had some promise. You'll still have dirt in the bark which is going to be hard on your chains, but the cone/sled keeps the front of the log from digging in making it easier to drag. I've heard of guys using the hood off an old car, or modifying a plastic 55 gal drum do do this as well. I opted against it because I still had to drag the logs, and I still had to cut dirt packed wood.


----------



## mlh29 (Sep 23, 2011)

I have and use an 2004 arctic cat 650 atv, started as an le model with heavy duty bumpers. I mosified the rear frame/ bumper area and have a 2500lb warn at winch it there. So I have front and rear winches. I use the rear winch and a short choke chain to pull logs in close to atv, usually raising front of log off of ground in process. I have dragged logs 18 in and 25 ft long with this setup. 
It will make marks on the trails but not too bad. I also agree with waiting til dry season or winter when ground is cold,, logs move easier. Good luck


----------



## chumwithrum (Sep 24, 2011)

How about a small forwarding trailer, that's what I use. If you can pull alongside the trees right where you drop them you could load em up dirt free. They're easier to buck up because they're off the ground and it's way more productive than a log arch where you're pulling one or two trees at time. You could pull a descent sized load depending on your terrain.

I pull the trees out, buck them into 9' or 15' lengths and then load them. I don't worry about the dirt too much, just watch out for little rocks stuck in the bark. I usually get two to four loads bucked up into rounds before I need to give the chain a little tickle.


----------



## Garmins dad (Sep 24, 2011)

Chumwithrum can you take a picture of that hitch? I think i know what they did to lessen the shock of starting and stopping.. just wanting to make sure..


BTW Nice trailer and thanks for sharing pictures.


----------



## Philbert (Sep 24, 2011)

chumwithrum said:


> How about a small forwarding trailer, that's what I use.


 
Really nice looking trailer. Is this a unique trailer, or just something I have never known to look for?

Would like to see a photo sequence of how you load those upper logs.

Philbert


----------



## chumwithrum (Sep 24, 2011)

Garmins dad said:


> Chumwithrum can you take a picture of that hitch? I think i know what they did to lessen the shock of starting and stopping.. just wanting to make sure..



It's just a pipe with a couple of stiff springs on it that fits inside another pipe. It also rotates 360* in case the trailer rolls over it doesn't flip the four wheeler too.
Are thinking about building one?


----------



## chumwithrum (Sep 24, 2011)

Philbert said:


> Really nice looking trailer. Is this a unique trailer, or just something I have never known to look for?
> 
> Would like to see a photo sequence of how you load those upper logs.
> 
> Philbert


 
I got it from novajack.com it also has a removable dump box. 
There is some more pics here http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/143850-4.htm

I usually save the smaller logs and load them last. When they're too heavy to load by hand I winch them on the same way as in the pictures, except the chain hooks into the holes at the top of the stakes. I'll get some pics the next time I go out.


----------



## Philbert (Sep 24, 2011)

chumwithrum said:


> I got it from novajack.com . . . I'll get some pics the next time I go out.


 
Very cool trailer. Actually, I went to the web site you noted and they have some photo sequences on how to load the logs. But they still do not have them piled as high as you do!

Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## Captain Crunch (Sep 24, 2011)

Log arch. I need to add some braces and a hitch, but I have much less than $100 into this. Used lawn tractor tires and some tubing. 
have moved a boulder and a stack of lumber with it, usefull for more than wood cutting


----------



## CodyWayne718 (Sep 24, 2011)

There's a guy over at ********** that has basically built a sled type thing that he rolls his logs onto with his peavey. I'll see if I can find it....


----------



## CodyWayne718 (Sep 24, 2011)

This is Backwoods set up aka Dennis


----------



## zogger (Sep 24, 2011)

*Well, if it was me...*

..if it was me and all I had was an ATV and needed to get the logs out..I'd grab a case of beer, load it on the ATV, drive it over to the neighbors who owns a tractor and a stout trailer, give him the case of beer, then borrow the tractor.....


----------



## Slackerjpt (Sep 25, 2011)

MNGuns said:


> There are some log arches that will lift the from end of the log and minimze the impact you have on the ground. To me they seem a bit cumbersome to move through the woods. Another option is to get a nice choke cable from Bailey's ($25), and wait for the ground to freeze so as to keep from disturbing the soil.


I like the idea of waiting for the freeze, but tthen I would be scaring away the deer before the opener. 



freemind said:


> If the ground disturbance is what really bothers you, have you considered a drag for your ATV? You could use the drag over the log trail when you are done.
> 
> In order to avoid dirty logs, you need to get them off the ground. Using an atv, you can use a log arc, or load them on a trailer.


I think dirty logs bother me more. I like the idea of a log arch but can be expensive.



rmount said:


> Definitely need a log arch. Some models lift the leading end and drag the tail, others elevate the whole log ( up to 20 foot).


Probabaly but can be expensive



vinced said:


> Log arch is what I use behind my atv.View attachment 200224



Seems to be a popular choice. Thanks



dingeryote said:


> Two options.
> 
> Arch or trailer.
> 
> ...



I have a trailor, but is to big to turn in the woods. I need a dozer to open up some trails.



indiansprings said:


> Personally I would go with a trailer, that way it be a multi-task investment. A trailer comes in handy for a variety of uses, whereas a log arch is very limited in performing any other task. Just buck your logs up and load the rounds on the trailer and pull them out.
> Buy a big enough trailer to do the job, it could double as a trailer to load your 4-wheeler on to tow behind the truck.


Thanks my friend. I do have a trailor but is to big to turn in my woods. I really don't have much of a trail system. Also, I tried to respond to you privately and your inbox is full, not receiving messages.



cre73 said:


> I built a small trailer last year just for this purpose. I made it exactly the same width as my four wheeler so I could manuvear it through the timber. I carry my saws in a saw box on the back rack. Works out perfect for me Trailer holds about 12 decent size rounds.


Sounds just right, thanks.



cedarman said:


> I made a choke chain for my atv. wrap the chain around the log and pull the log out of the woods onto the logging road. buck it up and throw it in the back of the truck.


That's what I have been doing, messy but effective.



fields_mj said:


> I would agree with what others have posted. Either a log arch or a trailer. I went the route of the trailer, but since they logged over 1100 large mature trees from the woods that I cut in last winter, I haven't had a need to get down into to the ravines with my ATV to try the trailer out. Words of caution on the trailer. Be aware of how much you have on it, and how easy it is to tip over because it can take the ATV and you with it when it goes.
> 
> The reason that I chose a trailer instead of building a log arch was A - Cost, and B - Usefullness. I bought the trailer used and made a few mods to it. I have about $150 wrapped up in it. It just is big enough to haul my ATV on, which makes it very functional for me as I hate running the ATV up a set of ramps into the bed of my '93 F250. Get a little snow or even some rain and the ATV doesn't always like to stay on the ramps.  On the down side, it has a 4' wide deck, and the 14" wheels stick out another 8 or 9" on each side, so its a lot wider than my ATV. It only has a 1K axle (or at least that's all I'll put on it) so it's limited to how much it can acutally haul by the axle, not the deck. Also, it's easy to run the wheels into stuff when I'm pulling it through the woods trying to go around trees. At that point it becomes a real pain to get everything straightened back out and moving again. What ever tree I hit is now stuck between the ATV and the trailer with little or no room left for me to turn and get things clear. All in all the trailer works well so long as there's adequate room to get it in and out, and so long as the terrain isn't super rough or too much of an incline. You can also go with one of the smaller trailers made to pull behind a lawn tractor, but you're going to need to take a lot of trips to fill up a truck bed with one of those.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the informative and helpfull response. I like the trailor idea, but don't have the room in my woods to get around. Am looking at a log arch, but is a bit pricey. I currently don't live on the land and need to mazimize production when I am there. I also need to get my hunting buddies to buck up and come out and help me. Thanks again.



mlh29 said:


> I have and use an 2004 arctic cat 650 atv, started as an le model with heavy duty bumpers. I mosified the rear frame/ bumper area and have a 2500lb warn at winch it there. So I have front and rear winches. I use the rear winch and a short choke chain to pull logs in close to atv, usually raising front of log off of ground in process. I have dragged logs 18 in and 25 ft long with this setup.
> It will make marks on the trails but not too bad. I also agree with waiting til dry season or winter when ground is cold,, logs move easier. Good luck


 Thanks my friend for your response.


chumwithrum said:


> How about a small forwarding trailer, that's what I use. If you can pull alongside the trees right where you drop them you could load em up dirt free. They're easier to buck up because they're off the ground and it's way more productive than a log arch where you're pulling one or two trees at time. You could pull a descent sized load depending on your terrain.
> 
> I pull the trees out, buck them into 9' or 15' lengths and then load them. I don't worry about the dirt too much, just watch out for little rocks stuck in the bark. I usually get two to four loads bucked up into rounds before I need to give the chain a little tickle.



I like the idea of a forwarding trailor, but am sure it's expensive



CodyWayne718 said:


> There's a guy over at ********** that has basically built a sled type thing that he rolls his logs onto with his peavey. I'll see if I can find it....


 


CodyWayne718 said:


> This is Backwoods set up aka Dennis



Thanks Cody, I like it.



zogger said:


> ..if it was me and all I had was an ATV and needed to get the logs out..I'd grab a case of beer, load it on the ATV, drive it over to the neighbors who owns a tractor and a stout trailer, give him the case of beer, then borrow the tractor.....



Zogger, would you believe that my neighbor with the tractor doesn't drink!!!! I did however give him a nice buck knife for pulling me out of the mud with his tractor.


----------



## fields_mj (Sep 25, 2011)

Slackerjpt said:


> Zogger, would you believe that my neighbor with the tractor doesn't drink!!!! I did however give him a nice buck knife for pulling me out of the mud with his tractor.


 
Deer jerky or Venison summer sausage should work just as well  

I really like that forwarding trailer! It really doesn't look like it would be too hard do build either.


----------



## Fuzly (Sep 26, 2011)

Saw a home made sled from an old truck hood that wasn't pretty but worked real well. 

I gotta vote for trailer. Bucking before moving is the only sure way to keep clean.


----------



## Captain Crunch (Sep 26, 2011)

View attachment 200614


Ok, my first attempt to load the photo, from the phone did not show the image, so here it is again. This is a home built arch. So far i am into it for less than 50$. It is the fetching type, so you raise the handle high, hook on and lower the handle to lift. I figure it can manage at least 1500 pounds.

I do need to add a couple of braces and an gooneck for a hitch, but since I don't have an ATV, this will mostly be manual powered or pulled with a winch.

Years ago, after looking a some really crude fabrications used to make some large ag tractors, I coined the phrase "any idiot with a welder and a grinder could make that....", today, I am that idiot.


Sorry the pics still didn't work, will re-read the instructions and try again later.


----------

